
Deploying Kubernetes on FreeBSD/Bhyve - whalesalad
https://www.bsdstore.ru/en/articles/cbsd_k8s_part1.html
======
75dvtwin
Integration of CBSD and Kubernetes sounds like a very interesting and
plausible path.

Looking forward for its future path.

>"... This work took me about 4 hours and turned into a working k8s CBSD
module, which is publicly available (starting with the next CBSD version
12.1.5), like everything else related to the CBSD project "

I am just guessing here, but suspect that people in FreeBSD ecosystem, would
prefer native solution for orchestration, that leverages jails (assuming that
the business software is freebsd native) rather than bringing up bhyve just to
so that k8s loader can run.

Also, I have zero experience with k8s, but reading some summaries from the
'trenches' seems that k8s has very formidable learning curve and maintenance
challenge for small teams managing 'less-than-FAANG-size' infrastructure.

>"... Since creating and configuring k8s is also not a trivial task (primarily
because it is a lot of monotonous monkey work in the form of repeating a large
number of identical commands) ..."

~~~
75dvtwin
actually, researching this a bit more.

I think managing workload through HashiCorp nomad+consul, on FreeBSD Jails
driver would be a better/ligther weight approach then using k6s on bhyve VM.

(assuming that a project can use nomad+consul)

[https://github.com/cneira/jail-task-driver](https://github.com/cneira/jail-
task-driver)

